# Deer Creek ?



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have not been out in a couple weeks i was wondering if it is worth taking the trip down there ......it can be a great place to fish you just got to go at the rite time ....any help or suggestions would be awsome i just dont want the big:S:S:S:S:S:S: i am tired of shooting !# and pheasent... i just want some eyes thanks alot o.g.f.
Freddie


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for everybody being so helpful seems to be hit or miss ohh well i guess i have to find out for my self .........and i wont be posting my results thank alot ogf 
Freddie


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't think its that people don't want to help you I just think no one is fishing Deer Creek. I sure am not. Also for future your last post less than a day later won't get you any help for the future.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

it just sux when you onley have 1 day off and wana enjoy it ...... i will help anybody i can anytime .......and will go outa my way to do so .....sorry for the stupid post i am just frustuatied.......


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

I fished the spillway at deer creek yesterday. Saw about 10 guys for a few hours and only one was catchign any fish. It was bitter bitter cold with how the wind rips through there and i lost so many jigs from snags it was crazy. I didnt have any luck nor did most but one guy did ok off the wall. He was throwing real little jigs minnow tipped and moving very slowly. He caught 2 11-14 inchers he kept and about a dozen 6 inch saugeye he throw back. If it were close to me I might try again because at least the water wasnt frozen, but man not worth the drive for so many snags and a slow bite


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

yea.........i am gona spend my newyear there instead of drinking and etc. i am gona go into the new year trowing jigs anyone who wants is invited just pm me or show up i will be there all nite ............thanks Freddie


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

Fished last night no good sure seems like the fishing is really slow right now have managed to catch a 14" and a 15' awhile ago really early in the morning got them on minnows and jigs so if youre going to get them really early in the morning seems to be the best time night bite is not very good right now


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys, any other reports would be helpful, I'm looking for anywhere to fish right now...

Seems like nothings doing down south


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am hoping to get back up to Deer Creek in January. I usually do pretty good on the 'eye...but its always a gamble for me as I drive an hour and a half up there. I have not once been skunked..."knock on wood" at Deer creek. I always catch something whether its a channel or a flattie or an 'eye or buffalo. 

Got to find the time and get away from the blue cats on the river


----------



## walleye3206 (Jan 10, 2010)

actually we fish deer creek every friday (boat season). past year was not good for eyes or crappies..shad weren't there til late season.
was down sunday and drilled some holes between harding and the lodge. hit 5 1/2 inches of ice in the cove,25-30 yards out. ice was real soft,so i did not wander out any further. try again this weekend,but warmup won't help.. <*((((><


----------



## SHADYCAT (May 27, 2008)

Wiiling to except any extra if you have it, my whole season has been a downer. From deer to squirrel, this has been my worst year ever.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

went out last nite...... the bite was pretty slow caught 4 in the mouth ..... jigs w chart reel them slow i also had a hook up on a lil cloe but it might have been a snagged fish wasnt on long enough to tell ......i also caught a 9 in crappie with a full sized smithwick it was as big as the fish ....i am heading out there tonite between 11-4 am if anybody wants to join i will be in a green ford ranger ........ will post results ....ohh yea one of the saugeye was a fish ohio the other 3 were eaters cant forget about the one dink i caught as well ......


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

A slow bite is still a good bite in my book. i am working on wrapping up deer season before I join everybody else at the spillway.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

I was the onley person there night time is the key get away from croud and you can trow a huskeyjerk on the shoreline w/o snaggin 10 poeples line .....cant beat it .....


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

No pics? Been a while since i have seen a fish ohio saugeye out of deer creek.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

If you are questioning my fish ohio if i get one tonite i will post some fish porn on here i have no reason to spit on your back and tell you its raining outside ... i usaly dont take a cam with me but sounds like i need to .................


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

FatRap007 said:


> If you are questioning my fish ohio if i get one tonite i will post some fish porn on here i have no reason to spit on your back and tell you its raining outside ... i usaly dont take a cam with me but sounds like i need to .................


FatRap,
I don't think he was questioning your honesty, I think he was just interested in a picture of a nice saugeye (that's how I took it, anyway).


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Just askin.


----------



## 66johnson (Apr 7, 2008)

Here is 1 of my 2 fish ohio's from last year.......Which I might add I got a Bluegill pin for in the mail from the DNR......LOL


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

striperfreak said:


> No pics? Been a while since i have seen a fish ohio saugeye out of deer creek.


 I actuly caught a 22 1/2 inch last nite on a 1/8 th oz.chart ... my cussin Ryan took pictures he will be sending them to my email so i can post them i had another one at the shore but got off .The second might have been around 20 .....on a side note did anyone drive in that fog last nite ? it was terrible i had a hek of a time tring to get from 62 to 207 ........Fishing is pretty slow i was the onley one out last nite i will be makking this trip a couple time a week know and posting my results with pictures .......ohhhh yea and striperfreak i just put to mutch time and money into saugeye fishing i thought you were doubtin me ............ sorry if i came across lil bit rude


----------



## jwardy21 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fished the spill way last night with no success, not even a bite. They actually let water out of the damn while my father and I was there and water was pretty swift after that. A friend of mine fished it the night before and only caught one dink.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Fished it Sun. night. Caught a small crappy one my first cast and nothing after that. The guy that was with me caught 2 dinks.


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

headin there now will post results tonight.first trip of the year!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

jwardy21 said:


> Fished the spill way last night with no success, not even a bite. They actually let water out of the damn while my father and I was there and water was pretty swift after that. A friend of mine fished it the night before and only caught one dink.


 I think i talked to you guys last nite ...... if so nice to meet you i was in the green ford ranger ...if you ever have any questions about the spillway i make it 2-3 times a week just shoot me a p.m. good luck to ya ....... 
i was also out tuesday and snagged one fish ohio carp and caught a couple decent ones ....also try pink ..... and for some weird reason pumpkinseed flake .......


----------



## jwardy21 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yea that was me in the red ford ranger and my dad in the gray dodge. I'm glad to hear some body caught something. I actually have plans to be there on Thurs. evening with a buddy of mine. Hopefully I won't come home empty handed this time or atleast won't get skunked...I actually just got some pink and white ones and I will give them a try tomorrow. I have to post this so I can start sending pm's. I will take any help I can get. Last year we would fish it about once a week until it warms up enough to start bass fishing!

I will post on here and let you all know if I catch anything tomorrow.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

jwardy21 said:


> Yea that was me in the red ford ranger and my dad in the gray dodge. I'm glad to hear some body caught something. I actually have plans to be there on Thurs. evening with a buddy of mine. Hopefully I won't come home empty handed this time or atleast won't get skunked...I actually just got some pink and white ones and I will give them a try tomorrow. I have to post this so I can start sending pm's. I will take any help I can get. Last year we would fish it about once a week until it warms up enough to start bass fishing!
> 
> I will post on here and let you all know if I catch anything tomorrow.


As soon as you can post p.m.s make sure you send me one i will tell you where i have been getting them....... It seems night time has been the best for me so far anytime you wana meet out there i am sure we will be able to put a few more fish in the bucket if we both try different colors and sizes and what not .....bye the way name is Freddie Any time you or your father have any questions just shoot me a p.m. i will give you guys my number so if you are driving that far you will at least know what they are bitting on ...And on thurday if you can make the night bite i will meet you guys out there ..... good luck to you and talk to ya soon 
Freddie


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

If anybody wants to come out to deercreek tonite i am leaving about 10:45 11ish i am going to stay out till 3 you can either meet me in grovecity and i can drive from there or just meet me down there .....If anyone is interested just shoot me a p.m. i am interesed in meeting some poeple that like saugeye fishing as mutch as i do 
Freddie


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well last nitght i ended up going to ohshay the bite was pretty slow ended up with a couple nothing to brag about for fishing 4 hrs. i think i am going to stick to deercreek untill i can get my boat out .. water was not stained and the flow looked great well i might try it one more time probley the evining instead of night. I treid stickbaits ,vibees , x raps , the onley thing i could get any fish on was jig and twister. I hope this helps anyone who wants to target nighttimes eyes 
Freddie


----------



## Chub Buster II (Jul 16, 2008)

Only thing I can say about Dcreek right now is "Fish Ain't Bitin". At least not like they were last year.


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

went out for this afternoon till after dark only caught 4 crappie


----------

